# 1963 ford 4000 industrail loader bucket mod?



## moonmonkey (Jul 17, 2016)

i have the afore mentinoned ford 4000 , with a factory ford loader (a 740) i think. but it has a 4 foot wide after market bucket. the thing i would like to know is could i extend the front edge (it does not have a seperate cutting edge on it now) ,, i would like it to be similar to a skid steer style bucket,, any thoughts on how it would function on my tractor?? (( the actual welding and fab are not a problem))))


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Moonmonkey , would you like pix and measurements of my bucket. I have a factory bucket on my 740 loader. It's about 66 inches wide


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Moonmonkey,

If your loader is original to your tractor, it is probably a model 724, manufactured from 1955 thru 1974.

The model 740 loader was manufactured from 1975 thru 1980, which would make it a later "add-on" to your tractor.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Like a skid steer type bucket? Do you mean a quick attach set up? If so, you can get the parts for this and convert your tractor. As for extending the bucket lip, Have a look at getting yourself a replacement cutting edge and maybe adding that to the front lip of the bucket. 
If you covert your tractor to a quick attach, it'll open up a whole new world of attachments that you can add to your tractor for all sorts of chores! Good luck and have fun!


----------



## moonmonkey (Jul 17, 2016)

*pictures of my inadequate westerdorf bucket*

no not quick connect, i mean a longer bottom of the bucket like extending the cutting edge out about 6-12" and welding matching sides to extend the bucket size. i would like a 5' wide as well but that would be too much work for me,,, just wondering if the tractor would work well with a "deeper" bucket,,, it would allow me to scoop under logs and also dig deeper.


----------

